# AaE MUCK UP (AGAIN)



## horsenz (Apr 5, 2007)

Disappointment .....We have been soooo excited today, as we were picking up our new bredli tonight from AaE at Brisbane airport...
Well after driving all the way out to the airport , paying for tolls and waiting around for 45 mins we were told that they've lost our snake :shock:.. And the only thing they can think of is that they accidentally left it on the plane and is on it's way to Sydney!!!! They told us if it did go to Sydney they will be flying it back up in the morning and putting it in a taxi to our house ( hopefully at their expense)
So i just had to vent because I'm really really really (insert explicit language) off...:x
I can understand why so many peeps complain about this service now!!


----------



## FAY (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG! That is all you need......at least snakies are pretty hardy in small places....so she/he should be alright! How slack...you would think they would take priority when there are animals in their cargo!!!!


----------



## Sammccarthy (Apr 5, 2007)

you should get your money back and some more i think i would push that because if they were baby beardys or something less hardy they wouldnt make it.

sam.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Apr 5, 2007)

What about poor little snakey!! 

I feel your anger


----------



## horsenz (Apr 5, 2007)

Apart from the fact that they have "miss placed" our snake ( seth- male bredli) the guy at AaE that was dealing with it all was extremely rude to me  and couldn't have cared less about their stuff up, not even an apology was given...:x I hope they don't charge me for the taxi in the morning... ( I live about 40 mins from the airport) Otherwise there will be a big stink up!


----------



## cris (Apr 5, 2007)

It seems they have the general populations view on snakes at that place. Most of them seem to think goannas are cool but.


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Aae*

The unfortunate thing is that they are the only carrier for reptiles in Australia. We should voice our dismay at the lack of caring etc but we have to be carefull that they don't take Virgin's leaf and stop all together.


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 6, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> The unfortunate thing is that they are the only carrier for reptiles in Australia. We should voice our dismay at the lack of caring etc but we have to be carefull that they don't take Virgin's leaf and stop all together.



That will not happen they are a perishables freight company and straight from the National Managers Mouth (David Neylon) Reptiles are one of easyist freight items, They come packaged, do not bark, whine, screech, will not defrost go off in a short time etc. , They are well aware that there seems to be a problem particularly at the Brisbane Depot and not just with reptiles, and are taking it very seriously. If you have a problem with the sticker licker behind the counter ask to speak to the supervisor, If no joy is obtained there, all state managers are on deck at the various depots, You are the customer paying for a premium service, and your custom is required, we are not just individuals, they service every state in Australia for hobbyist through too zoos etc.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 6, 2007)

well they have still not found it.and they dont give a stuff just say it will turn up somewhere


----------



## liasis (Apr 6, 2007)

i would be pissed off as well but it is not the company but the one employee that made a mistake how many times do you make a mistake at work no one is perfect 
hope you get it alright


----------



## horsenz (Apr 6, 2007)

I realize no one is perfect, and yes everyone makes mistakes, but IMO miss placing an animal is a huge mistake... Since last night we have dealt with 5 different employees who all have a different story, but the most disappointing thing is we still have not received an apology.
Don't worry once I have my little snake safe and sound at home I will get over it !


----------



## raxor (Apr 6, 2007)

Someone will probably receive the consignment expecting documents or something.. only to open it and find an awesome surprise!

Seriously though AAE articles are all trackable, I would be on the phone to them on the hour every hour and don't just speak to the phone operators. Demand to speak with the supervisor and make sure you keep tab of names of people you speak to and what they tell you. Don't let them say "we can't find it"... demand that the snake it a GTP and worth $15,000 and they will be forking out the money if it turns up deceased.

They do have escalation processes (I work for AP and speak with AAE to track our articles they lose) and for passports etc they will have people out at every possible depot it could be at searching for the item. They should DEFINITELY be doing this for your snake. There is no excuse for them losing your snake. Make them tell you how/why they could have lost it and get them to tell you exactly what they are going to do about it.

AAE are [profanity].


----------



## bulla_iia (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree with shamous, being I just went through this crap last week, and now it seems to have happened again. I am still all for going to get pilots license and starting a specialized service just for animals


----------



## Retic (Apr 6, 2007)

I had the same happen some time ago, the snake was left on the plane and went down to Sydney and had to wait for the return trip. I was told I would have to come back to the airport at 10 oclock that night. In retrospect I should have demanded they deliver it to my address but anything for an easy life and at least I knew I would get it by collecting it myself.
I hope it turns up soon.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 6, 2007)

they still cannot find it it was not on the plane when it got to sydney they do know it was put on at townsville but do not have any idea what has happined to it or where it is.


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 6, 2007)

liasis said:


> i would be pissed off as well but it is not the company but the one employee that made a mistake how many times do you make a mistake at work no one is perfect
> hope you get it alright



I thought l made a mistake at work once but l was wrong .


----------



## buck (Apr 6, 2007)

boa said:


> I had the same happen some time ago, the snake was left on the plane and went down to Sydney and had to wait for the return trip. I was told I would have to come back to the airport at 10 oclock that night. In retrospect I should have demanded they deliver it to my address but anything for an easy life and at least I knew I would get it by collecting it myself.
> I hope it turns up soon.


 
I had a similar thing happen with some geckos I had sent to Sydney from Melbourne. They were left on the plane and we had to wait for the return trip. The only problem in my case was it was our wedding anniversary. Needless to say my wife wasn't very impressed but we managed to have a nice seafood dinner at Brighton Le Sans while we were waiting.


----------



## Oskorei (Apr 6, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> I thought l made a mistake at work once but l was wrong .




my boss uses that one all the time... but it is kinda true because whenever he makes a mistake he blames it on me!


----------



## horsenz (Apr 6, 2007)

well it still goes on they say this has never happined befor and they have looked everywhere around there base at brisbane gone thru the plane called all the other airports the plane has been to and still cannot find the snake,not that they relly seem to care,i have now told them that i will be reporting it stolen to the fedral police,that seems to have got them worried now


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 6, 2007)

so they still cant find it??? 

this is the reason that if i buy interstate i would rather do a road trip to pick it up myself!! 

seems like this happens WAY to often!


----------



## hornet (Apr 6, 2007)

that really sucks, they need to get their act together


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Believe everything*



Inkslinger said:


> That will not happen they are a perishables freight company and straight from the National Managers Mouth (David Neylon) Reptiles are one of easyist freight items, They come packaged, do not bark, whine, screech, will not defrost go off in a short time etc. , They are well aware that there seems to be a problem particularly at the Brisbane Depot and not just with reptiles, and are taking it very seriously. If you have a problem with the sticker licker behind the counter ask to speak to the supervisor, If no joy is obtained there, all state managers are on deck at the various depots, You are the customer paying for a premium service, and your custom is required, we are not just individuals, they service every state in Australia for hobbyist through too zoos etc.



You have heard it straight from the horses mouth. Managers will tell you what they want you to hear just to keep things sailing along nicely. (sorry to all the managers out there).

As some people know I wokred for Virgin Blue for 4 years. They used to freight reptiles but stopped when a Zoo transport animal (a Goanna) got loose in a hold of an aircraft, at Coolongatta I believe.

I attempted to get everything done to reverse their decision and spoke with Brett Godfrey, the C.E.O. myself and he assured me that the reptile issue would be looked at and withing a 6 month window they would be freighting reptiles again. It is now 2 1/2 years later and still no freighting of reptiles has occured.

The fact remains - we all care about the health and well being of reptiles and for the majority of us know the basic requirements for which they should be shipped, how they should be shipped and how long before they should be at the destination etc etc.

Poeple who work for airline, well the vast majority of them, know absoloutely jack about reptiles. Most of the guys I worked with at Virgin would not even handle a container that had "Live snake" or "Reptile" on it for fear of being attacked and bitten by an animal that is inside a pillow cae, which in turn is inside a foam box or other recepticle.

Managers are well know for saying things like
 
- We are not going to downsize (then a whole department will close and people get retrenched

They will tell you what they want you to hear and for you to say it will never happen is a bit silly. All it takes is for an animal to be inappropriately packed, get out and bite or even just scare someone and unions will be all over it and then end result will be - "Sorry we do not freight reptiles anymore".

Just something to think about. We all have to make sure we package our animals perfectly.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 6, 2007)

i think it strange that they say this has never happined befor.just had the so called boss at the brisbane depot thats on today call and say they have done everything they can and still cannot find it and all we can do now is hope it turns up somewhere,then said he did not know if they covered the loss of the snake its up to his boss to make a call on if they will replace it.what a bunch of slack (put your own words in here)


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 6, 2007)

I hope that you get your snake soon and that it's healthy  Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 6, 2007)

horsenz said:


> well it still goes on they say this has never happined befor and they have looked everywhere around there base at brisbane gone thru the plane called all the other airports the plane has been to and still cannot find the snake,not that they relly seem to care,i have now told them that i will be reporting it stolen to the fedral police,that seems to have got them worried now



Once they realise that the feds are on the case Im sure they will find him right away.


----------



## Jungletrans (Apr 6, 2007)

Its quite possible that your snake was stolen , most likely by a bagage handler into snakes . Although the mistakes that can be made are amazing . My son got a rare punk rock album from England and even with a clear and correct address it was sent to the Virgin Islands . Took 7 weeks to get here . Unless you signed a waver the courier should be liable for costs .


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2007)

You are covered to the value of $2000 (from memory) for loss or negligent death, so yes, they will be replacing it for you if it does not turn up.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 6, 2007)

well they now have asked that we stop calling them and that if they find the snake they will call us.they have told us that they have looked everywhere checked every plane and advised all there depots to keep a eye out for it.when i asked the speak to the state manger was told there are no state mangers working untill tuesday and that they could not do anything anyway.so we are guessing that its been stolen or they just cant find it.just very strange how 2 snakes get put on the plane from the same breeder and only 1 gets unloaded at the next stop.


----------



## zobo (Apr 6, 2007)

I have had it with AAE also. 
I had a an incident recently and had to wait 90mins as they put snake on a later flight and I then got stuck in peak hour traffic.
Just be careful when it finally arrives....it may come with a little package of drugs that should have gone to Bali  bloody baggage handlers LOL
but seriously good luck.
jas


----------



## horsenz (Apr 6, 2007)

iam not holding much hope of getting it as even they said they should have found it by now.have to thank the breeder as well he has been very good and helpfull,he has never had this problem when sending them out befor and has said he will replace the bredli.even though its not his fault


----------



## pugsly (Apr 6, 2007)

Are they positive it was put on the plane in the first place to get up to Brisbane?


----------



## horsenz (Apr 6, 2007)

they are postive it was put on there it came down with another one that was going to melb and they looked on the stuff that was on the plane and it showed that to live snakes where on board


----------



## horsenz (Apr 7, 2007)

day three now and still no sign of my snake...
day 1-:?:shock:
day 2-:cry:
day 3-:x:evil:


----------



## buck (Apr 7, 2007)

Crap this isn't good. There have been a few threads about poor service from AAE but I don't think I can recall one as bad as this.

I hope he shows up ok. Though certainly no excuse I think you are also a victim of the Easter long weekend.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 7, 2007)

3 days!!! thats ridiculous!


----------



## Grunta (Apr 7, 2007)

I think you can put this one down to low life thiefs at the airport handling. If it was on the manifest and checked as sent, it would definately be on the plane. The only place it can go from there is through the system or out the back door.
Really sorry to hear about this as I know you were really looking forward to your Bredli. I would be so far up a senior (Natiuonal) manager on Tuesday. Don't mess with the local office go straight to the National Operations Manager and ask that a full investigation and explananation as to your livestocks whereabouts be carried out. They must have suspicions of where it went! Things just don't disappear smething or someone has to intervene for boxes to move or go missing. Good Luck.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 7, 2007)

This is why I won't freight and turn away would be buyers from interstate and regional areas. 

The Brisbane and Sydney offices of AAE have both told me recently that they would only accept bearded dragons hatchies that were packed into a wooden crate or box. I think that is just a way of getting the weight and therefore the cost up.

What a joke!

Perhaps it's time that AAE's head office were sent links to threads like this so they know how much their staff stuff us around, how much business it is costing them, and how poor their reputation is becoming.


----------



## Minty (Apr 7, 2007)

horsenz said:


> well they now have asked that we stop calling them and that if they find the snake they will call us.they have told us that they have looked everywhere checked every plane and advised all there depots to keep a eye out for it.when i asked the speak to the state manger was told there are no state mangers working untill tuesday and that they could not do anything anyway.so we are guessing that its been stolen or they just cant find it.just very strange how 2 snakes get put on the plane from the same breeder and only 1 gets unloaded at the next stop.


 
i'd be saying "you guys just lost my snake & i'll call every half an hour to check if i feel like it" but thats just me, no body else would probably do that! 
Be positive, i'm sure it will show up!!


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

call the state manage and get the cops involved if it has been stolen then they might catch the person how did it. if they just lost it i would be making them pay for a new one and frieght it for free for their stuff up it was good of the breeder to give you another one for free.
hope you find it and that the poor little guy is alive after all its the little snake that has had the worst of all this good luck


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 7, 2007)

Jenny said:


> This is why I won't freight and turn away would be buyers from interstate and regional areas.
> 
> The Brisbane and Sydney offices of AAE have both told me recently that they would only accept bearded dragons hatchies that were packed into a wooden crate or box. I think that is just a way of getting the weight and therefore the cost up.
> 
> ...



They have been snt the actuall posts from all forums for the last 2 years. the matter is in hand

Unlikley has been stolen, what about all the luggage that ends up in differant other than the desired place?

and yes all Managers are off till Tuesday the staff are wrong they can do something like put a rocket up their preverbiales, I have confirmed that a lookout has been sent to all states be patient, even though this is hard.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 7, 2007)

liasis said:


> it was good of the breeder to give you another one for free.
> hope you find it and that the poor little guy is alive after all its the little snake that has had the worst of all this good luck



yes the breeder has been very good to us. 
he said AaE will be covering his costs.
and yes , poor little seth :cry: i hope he's ok


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 7, 2007)

Hope all goes well for you Horsenz , i have some animals getting shipped soon and i keep reading these kind of stories  .


----------



## Saz (Apr 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear that, I really hope that little Seth turns up in good spirits 

:0(


----------



## geckodan (Apr 7, 2007)

"The Brisbane and Sydney offices of AAE have both told me recently that they would only accept bearded dragons hatchies that were packed into a wooden crate or box. I think that is just a way of getting the weight and therefore the cost up."


That has actually been the ruling for over 6 years but nobody ever complied. I haven't freighted in anything but timber since 2002


----------



## hornet (Apr 7, 2007)

you freight in timber?


----------



## GraftonChic (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh how horrible
Has your snake turned up yet?


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Apr 7, 2007)

*how wrong u are...*



Minty said:


> i'd be saying "you guys just lost my snake & i'll call every half an hour to check if i feel like it" but thats just me, no body else would probably do that!
> Be positive, i'm sure it will show up!!



minty i wood do the exact same thing wif some choice adjectives added for extra effect...
Horsenz, i am so so sorry for you about ur whole ordeal, i can imagine ur just spewing at this total uncaring attitude from AAE on top of their very poor service, as if the prices arent bad enough, now we have to put up wif them losing our herps.. not hardly good enough.. i sure hope ur snake arrives soon for ur sake and his..
It was also extremely good of the seller to replace ur snake, but that isnt his/her responsibilty becos its not their fault.. as well as the fact that u cant replace that exact snake.. no matter how hard u try.. so i can see how u feel and offer my sympathy.. 
Hoppa


----------



## horsenz (Apr 7, 2007)

GraftonChic said:


> Oh how horrible
> Has your snake turned up yet?


nope.... they've checked absolutely everywhere.....
we just spoke to them again and if it has not turned up by Tuesday an investigation will be launched and security tapes will be reviewed.
it's would be terrible shame if an employee did take it (where definitely *not *saying it has been stolen though)
because it makes AaE look really bad..IMO anyway...otherwise I'm sure they usually offer a decent service ,
they assured me that this has never happened before,i must be cursed!!!


----------



## tan (Apr 7, 2007)

They lost my adult pair of womas I had shipped a while back and made me ring the sender, insinuating he did not in fact send them. They told me there were no snakes booked on that day at all, and when i told him their value and started to get a little upset he stepped up the search and found them in Brisbane, they had been taken off the flight as the army booked out the entire plane and all freight had to be taken off and resent later that nite! Luckily they showed up at 11pm that night but not bad considering there were "No snakes booked on that day!!" according to the guy initially. I know that feeling and i really hope you get him back, but sadly as time stretches on, hope must be dwindling. Best of luck and my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## geckodan (Apr 7, 2007)

hornet said:


> you freight in timber?



Thats what the legislation requires. I make 50 freight boxes at the start of the year in one hit. You can also use the pencil case boxes from craft supply places like crazy clarks, warehouse, spotlight.


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 7, 2007)

hang in there horsenz, it will sort its self out mate.
Although it seems someone down there has done something dodgy.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Dan. I couldn't think of what to use as a wooden box but now I'm off to spotlight to have a look.

It would be worth AAE's while to have a few things like that at their depot so we could hire them for the journey rather than continually buying them. Oh well, spotlight it is.

Horsenz, your python will last a long time if it's securely packed and it may still turn up. Luggage goes astray all the time and usually turns up somewhere. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 7, 2007)

Hiring used transport boxes.I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 7, 2007)

No, I meant crates or something that they deem suitable that you them put your container into. 

Allegedly the issue is that polystyrene has been crushed by falling things in the hold and hurting reptiles or allowing them to escape. I don't see why they can't just pack our polystyrene eskies, side by side, into something tough, like a crate or a box. 

The risk of contamination between animals would be no greater than them being side by side in the general hold area.

But, like I said, I'm off to spotlight.


----------



## liasis (Apr 7, 2007)

bad idea jenny contaminating boxes with one herp then send other herps in the same box


----------



## urodacus_au (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave at Pilbara Pythons has made a frame to suit a foam esky, doesnt weigh much and the AAE staff in Perth said it was perfect.

With any luck he'll elaborate 
Jordan


----------



## horsenz (Apr 7, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> hang in there horsenz, it will sort its self out mate.
> Although it seems someone down there has done something dodgy.


thanks trueblue.hope it turns up will let you know and thanks for all you have done.have the name for the manger there so he will be getting a ear full on tuesday morning,will give you a ring after i have spoken to him and give you his number so you can have your turn:x


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 7, 2007)

cant wait.!!


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 7, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> cant wait.!!



Wait till you send mine before you get them off side   

Let us know how you get on Horsenz , and don't let them get away with it either .


----------



## horsenz (Apr 7, 2007)

> Wait till you send mine before you get them off side
> 
> Let us know how you get on Horsenz , and don't let them get away with it either .



Don't worry dickyknee.. They wont be getting away with this. :twisted:


----------



## horsenz (Apr 8, 2007)

day 4 still no sign of him:evil::evil:


----------



## bubba (Apr 8, 2007)

sorry to hear that horsenz, im getting 2 bredli freighted in a few weeks and hope it all goes smoothly

fingers crossed they find him


----------



## Mork (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd be getting copies to show that they did in fact recieve the goods, a signed statement to that effect from the office that booked them in would be perfect. Also something signed from the sender to say that they have sent it (collaborative evidence type stuff...please note i am NOT saying the sender didnt send them or trying to imply ANY such thing). A copy of the payment made/receipt etc etc. That way you can really light a big fire under their rears. 

Also give them a time frame before you report it to the police. Technically they have failed to deliver the item within an acceptable time frame and they have no idea where it is. Missing cars are reported to the police as are missing bikes so the snake should definitely be reported so long as you give them a little warning. Reporting it to the police also gives you more of a paper trail for later on if it comes to that.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 8, 2007)

yep, i'd be going to the police too!

get them to look into it!


----------



## FAY (Apr 8, 2007)

I was thinking (quick, alert the media) I wonder if the two snakes were sent to Melbourne(or wherever the other snake was picked up from) and the two snakes were picked up by the person who ordered the one snake??? Just a thought!!

Maybe the people at AAE might of thought the two packages were for that one person.(if the packages were together and on top of each other)...is there any way of knowing whether someone collected two packages instead of one?


----------



## horsenz (Apr 8, 2007)

i rang the police just for information on what i should do or who could help me with this situation, and was told that there's nothing that they can do about it, and they don't know who can help me. townsville airport do have proof of receiving the animal and proof that it was put on the plane, 
so somewhere in between leaving townsvill and arriving in Brisbane he's fallen off the face of the earth.,


----------



## horsenz (Apr 8, 2007)

Garthnfay that's a good thought but, i saw the Melbourne snake package ... it was just one package.. 
i have spoken to the queensland police , the federal police and tried the epa, no one seems to want to help.. 
i am looking forward to hearing back from AaE about the surveillance tapes..


----------



## Mork (Apr 8, 2007)

i'd be getting copies or written and signed statements from townsville airport if i were you. Also se if the cops will atleast accept a report of lost/stolen property. They might not be able to do anything but they can atleast create a paper trail. Just get an incident number or the equivalent from them to show that it is recorded.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 8, 2007)

Jenny said:


> This is why I won't freight and turn away would be buyers from interstate and regional areas.
> 
> The Brisbane and Sydney offices of AAE have both told me recently that they would only accept bearded dragons hatchies that were packed into a wooden crate or box. I think that is just a way of getting the weight and therefore the cost up.
> 
> ...


 

I make my own wooden boxes and can make them weigh under 1kg with hatchlings in them.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

DAY 5:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x:x this is getting beyond a joke


----------



## Mork (Apr 9, 2007)

Horsenz...have you mentioned legal action yet? Amazing what the word lawsuit can do. Also see what the dept. of fair trading has to say (or the relevant gov't body for you). My dealings with those bodies is that they are generally really helpful and can advise you on courses of action.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

Mork said:


> Horsenz- Also see what the dept. of fair trading has to say (or the relevant gov't body for you). My dealings with those bodies is that they are generally really helpful and can advise you on courses of action.



It is worth a go I guess, no one else seems to want to help.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 9, 2007)

Horsenz,

The Police are not in a position to help, unless your suspicions are that the sender didn't actually send them after receiving your money, then no criminal offence has taken place - it will be considered a mistake...and since you have paperwork suggesting that the sender did actually place them on the plane then there is no indication that anything criminal has occurred...

Dept of Fair Trading is a good starting point, and failing that you will need to speak to a solicitor about pursuing the matter further as civil proceedings...you will most likely find that AAE will try and avoid a civil suit like the plague - and as much as it is most likely a mistake, they are still responsible for that mistake and you are the one out of pocket - they will know that and possibly lift their game a little when it comes to finding him...

Simon


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 9, 2007)

Dont forget that AAE dont own any planes and the fault might not even be theirs


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Dont forget that AAE dont own any planes and the fault might not even be theirs



even if they don't own the planes, it is still their responsibility to ensure things being freighted by their company make it to their rightful owner.
their website states . "AaE has its own, fully containerised, air freighter linehaul network"


----------



## cris (Apr 9, 2007)

I would seek legal advice, you may or may not have a good case 
Have you asked them to pay the cost of the snake and freight? I would be suprised if they didnt if their other choice was a law suit that would cost more even if they dont lose.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 9, 2007)

horsenz said:


> even if they don't own the planes, it is still their responsibility to ensure things being freighted by their company make it to their rightful owner.
> their website states . "AaE has its own, fully containerised, air freighter linehaul network"




Yeah they are responsible however what has happened might of been totally beyond their control (ie:something quantas has or hasn't done)


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 9, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Dont forget that AAE dont own any planes and the fault might not even be theirs



If you pay a company money to transport your goods from one point to another , then it is 100% their responsibility to make sure they get your good to you ,that's what your paying for after all ......just my opinion


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Freight*

Qantas has nothing to do with AAE as far as the ground handling of any item are concerned.
Also the planes are labelled AAE so there for it would be AAE who would be solely responsible for what happenes to lost items.

All animal are speciffically placed in one section of the plane. It is obvious that they have handed a customer too many items for collection and that they would probably have your snake.

It would be easy for you to check if the person has actually sent the item with AAE. As the seller for their consignment note number and ask them what flight the animals were being sent on. This will all be documented and records will be available to be checked.

I would mention the value of the animal in question and also mention that you have sought legal advice on the matter.

I hope this works out for the best and that you end up with your snake. Unfortunately due to the time that it has already taken I fear the worst.

Keep in constant contact with the seller and ask them to do all they can at their end. If AAE keeps on getting calls they will soon get sick of it and you may get a result.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

We have a consignment number,the seller definitely sent the item with AaE , like I have mentioned earlier on this thread, Townsville AaE have proof that they put our snake on the plane coming down to Brisbane..It has been misplaced by this end of the company.
The seller will be getting a full refund for the item and the freight costs, and replacing our snake,(which is really good of him, since this isn't any fault of his) but this isn't the point, I want to know what happened to the original snake..


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 9, 2007)

Shamous could right , the other person who was receiving the other snake may well have yours as well , any way of checking that out ???


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> All animal are speciffically placed in one section of the plane. It is obvious that they have handed a customer too many items for collection and that they would probably have your snake.
> 
> 
> there was only 2 snakes on the plane the other was going on to melb this was also unloaded at brisbane to go on a flight the next morning,we saw that one in the depot so they did not get any more than they should have as ours was not with it


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Freight*

Your snake could have been sent on with someone else's normal freight (not animals). They might get a shock when they open up there freight.

Sounds like the seller has some real morals. Not many sellers would give another animal. That's great news for you, although like you have stated, "You would really like to know what happened to your first snake".

Good deeds deserve being returned and I hope the seller has some good fortune along the way.

By the way with the first snake, the may have realized at the last minute that there was another snake on the plane and just assumed that it was going with the first snake. Might pay to check out with Melbourne and give them the details. You never know.


----------



## raptor (Apr 9, 2007)

No doubt about the Brisbane office: they really have their act together: NOT!


----------



## kabuto (Apr 9, 2007)

what a horrible thing to have happened to you i hope eventually things are sorted out.I have never had a problem with AAE and recieved prompt service, they ring me as soon as the parcel arrives. having said that i know of one incident where an albino darwin was frozen because a AAE handler placed it in the wrong area of the plane.


----------



## peacefulisis (Apr 9, 2007)

I was reading about your loss and hopefully your poor snake will turn up. But have you thought about going and seeing your local ombudsman or local member to look into it, Some times when your mention the word ombudsman they get a little bit scared. We think our babies are safe but it is becoming that way you dont trust any-one any more.Hope tis helps a little bit, and good luck


----------



## GraftonChic (Apr 9, 2007)

Any sign of the snake?


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

Well we just spoke with them again, and they are now saying that it may have been put in this other building that got locked up Thursday night after our snakes arrival and wont be getting unlocked until 4pm today,:shock: and that it is possible our snake may have been put in there...
I just don't know what to believe though.. So I'm anxiously waiting for 4pm, I'll give em 20 or 30 mins to look for it then I'll be on to them again..
God I hope it's there, though by this stage things are looking pretty grim:cry:


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 9, 2007)

mate i feel so very sorry for you. i really hope you find the snake. i guess at least the weather has been a bit cooler. so chances of survival are increased. but i hope u get him back really soon. if it was me, i would be camped out at AAE until i got it back. i have a really low patience and tolerance level for things like that. good luck mate.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Apr 9, 2007)

Good luck with out i can't imagine the stress you are going through and then to be brushed of by some sack monkey behind the counter!!!
You might have to give someone like that angry lady on Today Tonight a call!!!!


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

oh believe me... my patients is wearing very very thin!!!!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Apr 9, 2007)

is it there


----------



## ejames (Apr 9, 2007)

horsenz - AAE like most corporate companies always have contingencies and unfortunately first level phone operators dont have much skill in correcting problems or even having a level of empathy. if there are no 'state managers' on site - then request they be contacted outside normal operating hours - they all have mobiles and as part of their contingency can be contacted if incidents occur. 

ignore them if they ask you to stop calling - be persistant and determined. write down who you speak with to support your claims. 

good luck, be optimistic.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

yay... we just been to the airport to pick him up, and he is alive and well... bout time!!!
we are still going to make a complaint though.
but thank you every one for all the support... will post pictures soon.
but an extra extra special thank you to true blue who we bought him off, he was very supportive in offering a replacement snake if this one was not found.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 9, 2007)

OMG u must be soooooo happy !!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ! Did they have a good explanation where had the little guy been?


----------



## Grunta (Apr 9, 2007)

Love to know where it got to?????????? And how it convieniently reappereared. Happy ending, yahhhhhh for you.


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

they have said it was put in another part of there depot that was locked up since thurs nite as they did not see the pick up from airport wriiten on the box so thought it was for delivery tommorow


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh


----------



## liasis (Apr 9, 2007)

idiots


----------



## Mork (Apr 9, 2007)

good to hear it made it safe and sound...looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Recharge (Apr 9, 2007)

lucky it was a snake and not some other animal that needs food and water every day....


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 9, 2007)

if they knew they had such a room, you would think that would be the FIRST place they would check!

im glad he is safe in your hands now!


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 9, 2007)

horsenz , can I ask what was written on the parcel. When sending stuff with AAE I have found that you need to label the parcel "Hold at whatever Airport " for the person to collect. and then just put a phone number
AAE have advised us of this all along and we have never had a problem sending pythons from here. IF a personal address is put on the package then private courriers sometimes pick the parcel up and attempt to deliver it to your door and then you are charged. Check what was written on the parcel from whoever you purchased your python from
Good Luck Rosemary


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

rosemary it did have hold for collection written on it...and the breeder sends lots and lots of snakes thru AaE..He said he's never heard of a stuff up this big.
and recharge.. your back!!!! lucky it wasn't an animal that needed food and water everyday


----------



## peacefulisis (Apr 9, 2007)

happy to hear you have your snake and is live and well


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

it went straight to the warmth has now moved to the cool end is is beside its hide curled up


----------



## trader (Apr 9, 2007)

horsenz said:


> yay... we just been to the airport to pick him up, and he is alive and well... bout time!!!.


 
_Phew!_ Really *great *to hear! What a relief!


----------



## horsenz (Apr 9, 2007)

it is a big relief BUT they still have not heard the last of it yet!!!


----------



## kabuto (Apr 9, 2007)

Fantastic to hear everything turned out ok Im very happy for you.The good thing to come out of all this is that in afew weeks i will be getting a delivary of animals and i know AAE will be on the ball after this incident, especially if you lodge a complaint.Again fantastic news i love happy endings


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 9, 2007)

*great news*

That's great to hear horsenz. The snake has probably done a few thousand k's around Australia. Make sure you post pics. True Blue always has brilliant animals and I've heard his whole approach to things cannot be faulted.


----------



## FAY (Apr 9, 2007)

What good news.....and how great is Rob? VERY FEW breeders would replace something that had gotten lost!!!


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 9, 2007)

Good to see you got your critter Horsenz , don't let it go though ...make sure you follow through with your complaint so in future they may improve their service , and i think you need some compensation for stress , petrol and your phone bill hehehe


----------



## nickamon (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm glad your snake finally arrived! 

I had a bad experience with AAE last month, where the driver stopped at my place, saw I wasn't home, and didn't bother to leave a note to say he'd been there, or to arrange alternative delivery! :x I had to call the depot and ask the operator to send the driver around again, which he did. Ok, I didn't order a live animal, but it was an MP3 player and I didn't like the feeling that AAE had managed to lose something that pricey.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 10, 2007)

THAT'S GREAT NEWS YOUR BEAUTIFUL LITTLE SNAKE IS HOME SAFE WITH YOU!!!
Stuff up's this big shouldn't happen (but I know they do)!!! Don't let it go by without kicking up a HUGE fuss!!! Give it to them Horsenz!!!
I was feeling for you on the weekend knowing that your easter wasn't as happy as it should've been!!! 
Congrats and I bet you're enjoying every moment with him now!!!


----------



## horsenz (Apr 10, 2007)

i got hold of the queensland regional manger for aae this arvo,he was less than impressed with the whole thing he has told me he will be looking into the whole thing himself and will let me know the out come as he said they are trying to improve there service to reptile owners as they know they have been getting a raw deal.


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Finally*

Finally you are getting somewhere. Let us all know how it pans out. I think in the least you should get a written apology and a refund on your freight costs.


----------



## Inkslinger (Apr 11, 2007)

*Qantas sent unaccompanied children to different city*

By staff writers
April 11, 2007 08:17am

Article from: 


Font size: + -
Send this article: Print Email 


*QANTAS staff stopped two young children who were flying alone from boarding their original flight and sent them to a different city because of overcrowding.*
The children, William, 11, and Beatrice, 8, were told they could not fly from Wellington to Sydney because the plane was too heavy, the _Dominion Post_ reported. 
An hour and a half later they were flown to Auckland, and an hour after landing there they were placed on a flight to Sydney. 
Qantas staff looked after the children at Auckland airport, but a spokesman for the company said they were not aware the children were unaccompanied. 
Victoria Read of Martinborough in New Zealand had lodged a complaint with the airline and would never fly with them again, she told the paper. 
She said her sister made it clear to Qantas staff the two children were unaccompanied while dropping them at the airport. 
A Qantas spokesman said it was not policy to offload children travelling on their own but they were unaware of the situation. 
The tickets were booked online, he said, and there was no indication the children were unaccompanied. 
"If we had been aware of it, we would not have offloaded them," he told the _Post_. 
According to the Qantas website, bookings for unaccompanied minors cannot be made online. 
"When you arrive at the airport, make sure all the details on the unaccompanied minor wallet... have been completed and identify your child to the check-in agent as an unaccompanied minor," the website says. 
William and Beatrice were met in Sydney by their father.



Maybe they had your animal!! good to hear it turned out ok!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 11, 2007)

That's disgusting about the Qantas staff, however I place some blame on the parents too!!! I own my own travel agency and this is why I discourage people from using the internet to book their flights, holidays etc! If that family had've went to a travel agency the children's booking would have been put through as "Unaccompanied Minor's" and the relevant paperwork filled out so to ensure their safety!
Travel Agents do this on a daily basis, it's our job so what you may think is something simple may actually have certain procedures you need to follow that doing it yourself you wouldn't know!
I'm glad the children are with family again as this wouldn't have been a pleasant ordeal for them surely!!


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 11, 2007)

By the way Horsenz keep us up to date on the AaE saga! We want heads to roll!!!! This treatment is unacceptable to all reptile owners!!!!


----------



## jessop (Apr 11, 2007)

great news in the end horsenz! what a terrible time waiting you must have had...


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 11, 2007)

YAY!!!! Congratulations of getting your snake safe and sound....Poor lil bugger....I find that the people from AAE in Perth are a right bunch of (insert profanity)....But luckily the AAE staff here in Broome are absolutely great, i cant even get from the terminal to their office like 100 metres away and they call to say my pet is here, and then they love looking at my reptiles...LoL

Glad everything worked out for you and your knew Snake...Now to name him suitably ;-)

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## horsenz (Apr 11, 2007)

Well we spoke with the big manager dude, and he doesn't know of any store room that gets locked up for so long, and he is totally dis satisfied with the situation so he is investigating it himself, we're yet to hear from him, but he was really nice, and said sorry on the company's behalf.
We don't want to stir the pot to much as they are the only one's who transport reptiles interstate and we would hate to spoil it for others...
So we will let you all know what the outcome of it all is.
Hopefully the Brisbane staff just get a big boot up the bum!!! They have already made themselves and the company look bad with this mishap, so maybe they will pull up their socks after this incident.


----------



## bubba (Apr 11, 2007)

someones obviously covering their backsides by saying it was locked in a storeroom where in actual fact it was probably returned by the person that took it, JMO


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2007)

When freighting animals, always send them early in the week. Never try to have an animal delivered on a Friday just in case there is a stuff up. If you send mid-week and there is a mistake, you should be able to get your animal the next day.
Getting an animal sent the day before a long weekend is an even bigger gamble. Horenz bad experience shows exactly why not to do this. The animal was in storage for almost 5 days. As part of the industry, I am fairly certain that this animal was simply misplaced. I doubt that it was removed by a staff member. To anyone outside of our hobby, a snake is not a valuable item. A courier would not risk his/her job to steal a snake worth a few hundred dollars. All parcels have a consignment number and can be traced. If a parcel goes missing, it easy to determine the exact point that it left the system. If there was a dishonest person stealing parcels at the AAE depot in question, there would be far more valuable items to choose from than a mere python.
Also, there would of only been a skeleton staff working on the Thursday. Any staff that worked on the preceeding Sunday would of had the Thursday off before the long weekend. Combine that with a large increase in the volume of mail leading up to Easter and you have a recipe for disaster.
Fortunately there was a happy ending to Horenz's story. I hope it serves as a warning to other people. NEVER freight the day before a long weekend.


----------

